# Google to warn PC virus victims via search site



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

The malicious code pipes browser traffic through sites that promote the scammers' wares which include fake security programs.

Those hit by the virus will be warned with a message that will appear at the top of searches carried out via Google.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14232577


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm torn about this. 
On the one hand it is really good that Google is helping to flag up malware and hopefully help to get it removed. On the other hand however it undermines the idea that online malware helpers have been working hard to propagate: namely that a website cannot automatically perform a virus scan of your machine and promise to fix it, and that such sites are promoting scareware AVs.


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

If I saw this(before reading this article), I'd think that this Google was fake.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

And THAT is where the real problem with it lies.
It would be an excellent idea if most of the Malware didn't already use pop-ups to trick people and any decent technician will try to educate people to not follow such pop-up advice.

It does NOT scan your machine. It uses exhisting traffic routing data to tell if you have arrived at Google via a sit that has been flagged as being used by botnets - in a similar way as exhisting virus tools warn about malicious sites.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

"It does NOT scan your machine. It uses exhisting traffic routing data to tell if you have arrived at Google via a sit that has been flagged as being used by botnets - in a similar way as exhisting virus tools warn about malicious sites."

Yes, but try to tell that to the stereotypical "grandmother on the net".


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I see trouble ahead


----------

